
Ask HN: What would be the modern-day version of corporate hierarchies? - baccheion
That is, based on all the knowledge, experience, data, insights, etc now available, how would one properly structure a company? Is the idea of a company something that even makes sense, or was it just some arbitrary construct put in place to help some group toward their own ends?
======
AnimalMuppet
IANAL. But if I understand correctly, a company limits your personal liability
(not totally, but to a large degree).

As for how to properly structure it: I think the answer might be "as non-
rigidly as possible, but no more so". That is, too much structural rigidity
gets in the way of people getting work done - but too little structure
provides too little support for those who are trying to get work done. Try to
find the structure that lets your people get the most work done.

 _How_ do you decide which structure that is? I'll let someone else try to
answer that one...

